# 2012 CAROLINA JV17 SKIFF



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS A VERY CLEAN CAROLINA JV17 SKIFF POWERED WITH A TOHATSU 50 HP 2016 MOTOR, HAS GPS, LIGHT BAR, POWER POLE BRACKET. HURRY THIS CLEAN BOAT WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $15,995.00










































*


----------

